# Shorted out my ijust s battery while fitting new coils.



## Tockit (11/9/16)

So you read the title and thought this guy must be a real noob. How can you short out your battery when all you do is twist out the old coil and turn in a new one, easy peasy. Here's the twist. I have a protank 4 aswell and I was changing out the coils. So as all things noob go, I forgot to switch the battery off and as I was trying to put the second lead into its post my finger hit the fire button. Saw some sparks and dead. Not me but the battery. It wasn't switching on. Swapped out tanks and no joy. Then went to Google and asked him a few questions but with no luck. Thought, oh well this is a trip to the store to see if they could fix it. At least my 521 is fully charged so I can keep on vaping. Took a few puffs and got an idea. Plugged the charger into the battery and voila it came back to life. So if anyone manages to short out their ijust s batteries. Plug in the charger and shock it back to life . Note to self, switch off battery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (11/9/16)

that is such an important lesson for everyone...cud have been worse with you getting injured. i am extremely ocd thats why will always change my coil on an ohm tab cos u never know. this is rule 1 i share with my friends getting into coil building. thx for sharing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (11/9/16)

and most importantly glad u ok

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (11/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> that is such an important lesson for everyone...cud have been worse with you getting injured. i am extremely ocd thats why will always change my coil on an ohm tab cos u never know. this is rule 1 i share with my friends getting into coil building. thx for sharing.



and forgot to mention @Tockit tab in OFF position..pls forgive me if u not a noob but atleast in the future someone can read this


----------



## Tockit (11/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> and forgot to mention @Tockit tab in OFF position..pls forgive me if u not a noob but atleast in the future someone can read this


Lol, no worries. No matter how experienced you are, you still have those noob moments.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (11/9/16)

All part of the learning curve. I have made a few mess ups, like trying to screw an atty on a SIMPL with the battery in and the bottom fire button on. Big sparks! Atty must go on first then the battery in. 

Having given up on IJust 2 attys, I find the batteries are excellent for my drippers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

